# One more set



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2015)

don't think I got enough black in but I like them.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2015)

That's good enough. I like em...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 29, 2015)

Sweet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2015)

The black will pop more when you get a finish on them. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> The black will pop more when you get a finish on them. Nicely done


Cut these today

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2015)

They are all great but the middle set on the right will make a notable knife.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> They are all great but the middle set on the right will make a notable knife.


Yeah and it is solid as can be. These are thick. Almost an inch each one. Debating on pen blanks. Lol


----------



## justallan (Oct 2, 2015)

I think the first pic will look great with a deep looking finish and think both the red and black will come out quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see them finished! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

